# PSU dying?



## root.king (Dec 11, 2013)

Can you guys please advise, is my smps dying


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks so,but I wont take Bios readings at face value. What is the make/model if your PSU and your PC configuration please before we can analyze the problem. And how long are you using it?


----------



## root.king (Dec 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Looks so,but I wont take Bios readings at face value. What is the make/model if your PSU and your PC configuration please before we can analyze the problem. And how long are you using it?



PC config
intel.         e5700
asus          p5g41t-m lx
Sapphire HD5670 1gb DDR 5
Transcend ddr3 ram 2gb+hynix 1gb @1333mhz
160gb WD hard disk
 Lg DVD rom 
PSU extracted from  HP 'server part' 450w
all other parts are 2years old exept PSU that's 3year maybe 4year old


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 11, 2013)

root.king said:


> PC config
> intel.         e5700
> asus          p5g41t-m lx
> Sapphire HD5670 1gb DDR 5
> ...



I dont want to sound ridiculous, but I think you will need to upgrade the whole config. It looks too old for the todays market


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

The PSU is either dying.


----------



## root.king (Dec 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I dont want to sound ridiculous, but I think you will need to upgrade the whole config. It looks too old for the todays market



Too old for what :thumbdown: for me that's enough as home entertainment PC,can play HD videos and now playing crysis 3@medium settings in 1080p that's enough.




harshilsharma63 said:


> The PSU is either dying.



Yup About 2months ago 5v rails are down n now 3v also


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2013)

Get a good PSU regardless, PSUs are always futureproof..
Id recommend a VP450p if you want to ever upgrade in future


----------

